# They grow so fast!!!!



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Finn turned two last week. He’s still a little bit hardheaded, and very opinionated, but nothing has changed since he got here 2 years ago.
Here’s the boy now, waiting for hunting season to start.








We had a lot of fun when he was "littler". Still have a lof of fun now that he's grown a bit.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Beautiful boy,! Very solid, and still has all that vizsla grace.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Finn looks great and i'm sure he's a good boy. There's that "serious V" face. I'm always joking that Ellie looks so serious at times. She then turns into a goofball the next second.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

happy belated b-day gorgeous Finn. have fun at hunting


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

His “serious face” is actually him deciding if he’s going to listen to me, or make me prove to him I can enforce the “request”. It’s kind of like having Gunnr back at times. 
He cracks me up sometimes. I always tell him, “ my way is the easy way”, but he’s still got other ideas of his own.😉


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He is very pretty, and nicely built.


----------



## Vizslaowner123 (Mar 21, 2021)

It's great to be able to put a face to the dog I have read about (and learnt a lot from!) in your very helpful replies to others on this forum. He's a lovely looking dog, and very solid as others have said - Good luck in the hunting season!


----------



## bathindian (Apr 18, 2018)

Finn looks graceful. Hope he has a good hunting season.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments on Finn's appearance. He's come a long way from the 9lbs at 9 weeks old, he was at when we got him. He used to stress me out just to get him to eat.
He's about 52lbs and 24" to the withers. Pretty much right in the middle of the standard. He's actually only started developing his breadth of chest in the past few months. I think he might get another 2-3lbs. of solid weight and that will be it for him. I didn't get him into the ponds and lakes as much as I wanted to this past summer. That exercise really works a dogs shoulders and chest.
Finn is not perfect by any stretch of the imagination. He can be very difficult at times, but when he gets into a field of birds and the guns start going off, he's a whole different dog. He just changes.
We still have a ton of stuff we will be working on this season and into the early winter. He's got a big dose of quail, chukar, and pheasant, lined up It's going to be fun.


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

> >His “serious face” is actually him deciding if he’s going to listen to me ...


😂 That is so much like Pillu! 
Great picture!! Very handsome dog!


----------



## Murph (Feb 25, 2021)

He must like accessories with all the multiple collars...ha ha . Good looking dog! I'm looking forward to hunting season as well...a Murphy-free and husband-free weekend!


----------

